# CRM London & ROBERT FOREMAN, ivf & icsi



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

Hello ladies

I am new on this site, and it looks like such a great board for support.
Ill give a brief outline on me first.  Im 39, live in north london, and i have been pregnant twice, not carried any further so no children.  
TTC for 18 months no luck. So had a few monitored cycles and found to be A ok...eggs sperm okay...After a 18 months we were told to do ivf. As i have ME, im not very good when it comes to drugs, however we were recommended to go to CRM DR ROBERT FOREMAN, and went for consulation 2 weeks ago. I can only say this clinic is majical, friendly, so nice. I had all my tests last week, and all came back fine, for hiv, hep, ect...I even managed to pluck up the courage to have my smear test and chlamydia also, as id been frightened before of smears at the local gp *the nurse thinking shes taking the remains of cake mixture out of a bowel, hurt me so much last time, i was cramping for a week!! 

Anyhow, im not doing the full drugs , because of my illness, but we are just regulating my ovulation so that he will be able to get the eggs out ! We are also doing icsi. So im excited..

The only thing i would say is that i was taking diazepam for anxiety due to grief, and having to stop that, so im a bit loopy at the moment with anxiety, but this is worth it to get to the final goal.

If anyone has been to CRM id love to know how you got on

Hope to make good friends here on this board.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi and welcome to fertilityfriends

You will find lots of advice and support upon your journey here 

I cant offer any advice on ur clinic or dr, but just wanted to say  and welcome

The IVF general chat may be helpful to you, a lovely group of ladies all at different stages of ivf
heres the link

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55291.0.html

also the icsi board may be of help to you also, i will leave a link for that also

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,31.0.html

Wishing u lots of  for your dreams coming true

best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Ambrosine,
I have just had a positive result from my 3rd successful IVF attempt via a wonderful woman working out of CRM London
They are truly amazing there!
We are also in north west London
Wishing you and hubby loads of luck, you will be well looked after
Molly Mo


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Ambrosine

I have not had any personal experience with Dr Foreman but my Consultant used their(CRM) facilities for Egg Collection and Transfer.  The reception, nursing, anesthetic and embryology staff were fantastic and i could not fault any of them on anything.  The embryologists in particular were very helpful, informative and always called when they said they would.  Overall, a very nice experience for us.  We too had ICSI and were ultra lucky first time round.  You are in very good hands!!

All the luck in the world to you both.

Love

Amanda x


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

Oh thats great news, and i know they are very friendly, and seem to have a great reputation. to be quite honest im very very excited, although my bank balance will be low after, i hope that it works out.... 

where are you in nw london? im in finchley north london


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Inbetween ggreen/temple fort
x


----------

